# Beak Problems.....



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

My cockatiel is 8 years old. His beak grows odd and doesnt meet so over grows. This happened as a result of an accident. He crashed causing a blood blister and it has never grown the same since. He doesnt eat fruit, despite thousands of attempts to get him too so I guess this goes against him too. I sneak daily vitamin drops into his water to try and compensate for this.

Every few weeks I clip his beak and tidy his nails. I then use an emery board to smooth off his beak and he has no problems eating or drinking. Infact when Ive filed it, it looks more or less normal and he loves the attention when getting it filed.

Just wondered if anyone had any hints and tips regarding beak problems please???? am I doing right????


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

I haven't had my birds for long, and haven't experienced this problem, so I can't really help.  But when I first joined, I had loads of questions regarding my birds, and Hawksport and Poohdog were great at answering my questions, just PM one of them!  I'm sure they won't mind, in fact it, it was just the other day when I Pm'd Poohdog, and he gave me some great advice! 
Sounds like your doing okay to me though!  xx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> My cockatiel is 8 years old. His beak grows odd and doesnt meet so over grows. This happened as a result of an accident. He crashed causing a blood blister and it has never grown the same since. He doesnt eat fruit, despite thousands of attempts to get him too so I guess this goes against him too. I sneak daily vitamin drops into his water to try and compensate for this.
> 
> Every few weeks I clip his beak and tidy his nails. I then use an emery board to smooth off his beak and he has no problems eating or drinking. Infact when Ive filed it, it looks more or less normal and he loves the attention when getting it filed.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had any hints and tips regarding beak problems please???? am I doing right????


The only thing I would suggest is if you rub some veg oil into his beak for a couple of days it will be easier to file


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Has he got an iodine block clare this could help with his beak


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Also cuttle fish bones and lots of natural wood to chew on - all helps keep beaks in better shape! As for vitamins have you tried the organic complete pellet foods - my little cockatoo was fed purely on seed and had been picking out the fattiest ones, so I put her on a complete pellet food very gradually along with veggies and she loves them now! She had an overgrown beak and 6 weeks later with an awful lot to chew on she has a near normal beak now, it was very thickened on one side but all the above did wonders!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

hawksport said:


> The only thing I would suggest is if you rub some veg oil into his beak for a couple of days it will be easier to file


Thanks very much, I will try that when I cfile it next time, I only do it every 4-6 weeks. He doesnt mind, just its not pretty bless him


DKDREAM said:


> Has he got an iodine block clare this could help with his beak


He has a cutlefish which he doesnt really use, Ive never tried an Iodine block will get him one, he is a funny bugger DK. He HATES change anything new in his cage and he is totally offended, he hisses, spits, shows his backside hahahaha, Just hope polite oscar doesnt copy him


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

This is for raptors but you might find something usefull
The Modern Apprentice - Coping your Raptor


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

hawksport said:


> This is for raptors but you might find something usefull
> The Modern Apprentice - Coping your Raptor


Thats a really interesting link thank you, Im going to get in the routine of applying oil to both my cockatiel beak and my greys, just as good practice.

Thanks all for your help some great ideas


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

instead of fruit, offer veg & grasses & sprouts, persistence is key
try all different ways of serving, i offer a sprouting started pack (get in touch threw pm if you'd like one)
we leave fruit as special treats, blueberries are loved 
if your keeping the beak in line that's great, a good diet makes for a happier bird. i wouldn't apply olive oil to my birds, get in their feathers & it's a nightmare, however you might want to try palm oil, we get ours from harrinsons
HEALx AVIx Sunshine Factor
it's super yummy too! great for making birdie bread


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If the two working edges of the beak don't meet properly because of a deformity it will never keep itself in shape no matter what you feed


----------

